# biliary colic - gallbladder calculus



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 15, 2015)

Hello all,
Ok index states "see calculus, bile duct" for biliary colic but prior see gallbladder calculus....HMMMMM????


Thanks
Jamie


----------



## Om (Oct 17, 2015)

K80.50


----------

